# bbd.a and bbd.b



## ali90 (Apr 15, 2016)

what is the difference between bbd.a and bbd.b stock listed in TSX?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

BBD is a family controlled company and the family controls 79% of BBD.A stock (10 votes per share) versus BBD.B (1 vote per share). Canada is one of those banana republics that has a number of family controlled companies with dual class shares.


----------



## ali90 (Apr 15, 2016)

so anyone can trade any of those stocks?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Indeed, but it does not make sense to trade the A shares due to lower liquidity (trading volume).


----------



## Jarebear (Aug 14, 2016)

In the same train of thought, do you know the difference between stingray group's RAY-A and RAY-B? The financials are similar on yahoo finance and the balance sheet I saw did not differentiate the two.


----------

